# Hi, I'm a newbie visiting...



## cozykitten123 (Jul 12, 2006)

my name is Beth, and I am owned by several kitties. I just love cats, and they are such a comfort to me. I am married to a wonderful man, have no human children, and feel just fine with it, as long as I have my furbabies. I work at a Humane Society, and am in college (at age 41, lol) to get a Bachelor's degree in RN. I would like to get a good board to go to, and make new friends. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, please post pictures of your cats if you can in Meet My Kitty section  .


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Beth, and welcome to CF! Like Des said, please if you can post pictures.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Beth, I'm sure you'll meet lots of nice friends here, we're all friendly and love cats. Enjoy :!:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey, don't just visit, stick around, settle in, and make yourself comfy. :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Beth!! This is a great place to meet other cat lovers. Lots of friendly people who are experienced with a range of cat care issues.


----------



## cozykitten123 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Thanks for making me and my cats welcome!*

Most of the pics of my cats are at photobucket. I want to post some of them, and hope that this board will take html code for them. How many of you all are a fan of black cats? I have two!


----------



## cozykitten123 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Go to Meet My Kitty to see pics!*

Hope you like them! Onyx is sticking his tongue out, lol!


----------

